# UNJ Blog



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been asked by Mike of the UNJ to write more for him on whats going on over here, he's going to give me my own blog space so I'll have a header to go with it, got a photo sorted but the big thing is what to call it, any thoughts!?

I will take some crap from you to start with but after you've all finished lets be serious!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh boy Matt. You know who is gonna get ya going..... That is really great to hear. The media prints so much B.S. these days. It's always nice to hear from the actual person/s who have first hand knowledge of what's going on. Look forward to reading your blog.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I might as well post the photo for him too! Thanks Tom, but what do I call it!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll have to give that a thought.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I knew you couldn't resist putting the hunting photo in!! HA!!

Can you spot the 5 British Hunter's in the photo? That should get a few to put on their glasses, bet you OAC can!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I had to Rick!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I had to Rick!


 This will be some good drama as in a good soap opera!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

All the queens men.

English Ways.

Tweed is in fashon, as always.

This side of the Pond.

Hunting, our way.

High seats are nothing like High chairs.

We are allowed to silence, are you ?

As for the 5 hunters, I only see 3.

Congrats Matt....run with it !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Brian's nailed it! "This side of the pond" sounds awesome.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Words Across The Waters


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A Goodlife across the pond.

Good times with Goodlife.

I feel the need ... the need for tweed LOL Tom Cruise eat your heart out


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> All the queens men.
> 
> English Ways.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell Brian! But thank you.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> A Goodlife across the pond.
> 
> Good times with Goodlife.


They wouldn't be true!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys for all your thoughts, its a tough one!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If I go with This side of the Pond what backing photo?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say the top one, unless you have a pic of just ocean.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's one Roberta took?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I like that one there Matt. The name fits well too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too, Roberta's pic makes me look out to see whats there before coming back to look at the surf.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Or


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the view of the pond ! The Dover cliffs are spectacular, but anyone with a sense of direction knows tthey are on the wrong side of the Isle. I'd wager the top pic was taken in the same area but you'd never know it from looking at the picture.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the top one, but the font is a little hard on the eyes? Maybe its the white on white?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I like the dover cliffs just because they feel a little more recognizable. Then again I'm just a yankee.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I like the dover cliffs just because they feel a little more recognizable. Then again I'm just a yankee.


You should live in Texas for a bit so that you can be upgraded to "*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* Yankee!". I feel so proud to have earned that title... but I think I lost it when I left. Whoops... back to "Yankee"!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you for your thoughts guys, I picked the sea view. Lets hope its worth the trouble and what I write is any good!

Yes Don the white cliff's of Dover are on the wrong side! But so is that shot from Norfolk!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

If those are the Cliffs of Dover then thats my pick simply because its iconic and suggestive in that. Good photo by the way.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats Matt, I wish you Luck! How about Tweeds and Water!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice pics Matt. I like the top photo.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

On a call said:


> All the queens men.
> 
> English Ways.
> 
> ...


OMG I about busted a gut on the tweed one! Hahaha

Congratulations Matt! You are a very intelligent communicator so he did well picking you! I think the tweed title and the picture of you looking like a super cool British pimp in your hunting clothes would be a great initial captivator to get peoples attention and draw them into your column. A bit humorous at the same time, and people are always more receptive when they have a smile, but I think you may be wanting something a little more sophisticated... I love the tweed thought and pic though!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I was too busy laughing at "on a call" and didnt get to the 2nd page without commenting. Just saw your pic and wording choice above, looks great man! I look forward to reading your stuff!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks chaps! Its going to be the top one with the sea. But I did like the cliff's of Dover! I hope I'm not going to bore the crap out of you!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The cliffs are my pick, clearer plus your camouflage vest blends in nicely!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your a funny guy Rick!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Thanks chaps! Its going to be the top one with the sea. But I did like the cliff's of Dover! I hope I'm not going to bore the crap out of you!


We hope so too Matt ! ...................You'll do fine.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> Congratulations Matt! You are a very intelligent communicator so he did well picking you!


Thank you. Are you sure!?


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hahaha, you are good to go man! So what do you think your first topic/topics is/are going to be about? I wouldnt mind having you explain British fox hunting to me one day. I have always been curious about it. In the paintings you see men in red coats on horseback blowing horns and chasing their dogs and charging through the brush. Is that still done?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've written 4 already Mike just has to move them over to my own page. Yes hunting with hounds still goes on even though that arsehole Tony Blair tried to ban it! They now have someone at the front of the drive with a gun or bird of prey, the dogs still catch the fox but its away of getting through the loop hole in the law!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Now that would be cool to see or be part of hunting with a bird! I have always wanted to learn more about falconry, but life has a way of occupying you with all the little things. I just read your fox article and your 4wheeler wreck on skinny moose. Thats pretty neat that you can hunt them from your vehicle. It would sure be alot warmer!

You mentioned having your girlfriend run your light. I have been working on my wife trying to get her to run mine. Right now i swap from a hand held to the one on my gun when I see eyes. Of course I am new to predator hunting and will be improving my methods in time I am sure.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So your allowed to lamp in Mississippi? I know its different for each state what you can and can't do.

Yeah Roberta's a top girl!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

You can nuisance animals as long as it isnt deer season. I think they just changed the rules to where you even can during deer season with a rimfire rifle or shotgun shooting less than #3 shot only. I use a Ruger 10/22 I built last year typically, but being very new to it, I have only shot 1 fox, and it got away wounded (which I am not happy about). My 22 is having barrel issues so I am about to upgrade the barrel and try to find a stock that will suit my needs ( I am very picky) as soon as I get back to the states.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

All mentioned above is with a light, at night, not in a vehicle, and not on a public road. MS changed alot of their regs this year too, so dont quote me on it but I think that is right.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Vehicle, does that include quad bike/mule etc?


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I believe so, but i will have to double check. If not then I am going to give it a try. I figured it would be tough with them hearing a vehicle, but maybe not. it seems to work for you! Now with wild hogs I was told you can shoot them anywhere, any way, any time because they are getting so over populated. I rarely see sign of them on my property. There are alot of hogs on property not far from my house and I have permission to hunt about 1000 acres for hogs, but I just havent really had the time. I plan on making some time when I get home!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> There are alot of hogs on property not far from my house and I have permission to hunt about 1000 acres for hogs, but I just havent really had the time. I plan on making some time when I get home!


That sounds ok!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I tell you what, I have access to a ridiculous amount of property around my home. I just need to get a MS license. My drivers license is still from Louisiana, and I want to get a lifetime hunting/fishing license before I change it to Mississippi and have to get out of state licensing every time I go to where all my family is. Unfortunately I have only been able to legally hunt my own property because I dont need a hunting license to do so. Thats gonna change soon!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That's mad!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

DM if you are originally from MS you can get a Native Son License Even though you live out of state, Unless they have changed the laws in the last year or two.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Im not though. I just moved there about 1 1/2 yrs ago. I have just been hunting my own place since. I do need to buckle down and get all of that done though!


----------

